
Talking the Music Industry with Q Prime's Founding Partners of 32 Years - 6stringmerc
http://www.billboard.com/biz/articles/7317842/q-primes-burnstein-and-mensch-on-managing-metallica-and-jimmy-page-playing-the
======
6stringmerc
For anyone interested in 'behind the scenes' information regarding the
structure of the music business, this article is a must read! Very pragmatic.
Quite a bit more details regarding how things are structured than most topical
articles. Part 1 of 2.

Teaser quote:

> _...but that 's not the reason I left Mercury. I left because something of
> Peter alluded to earlier, which is you want to be on the side of the angels.
> And when you're at a label, back then and I think now, you’re torn. You go
> out and sign a band and you think they are the greatest and you work with
> them and find them a producer and choose the songs and do the sequencing and
> get the artwork and all that done. And then the head of marketing says, “We
> don't have room to promote that this year.”_

